
How Google ‘Tricks’ Users into Sharing Location Data - cybernot
https://www.sherbit.io/how-google-tricks-users-into-sharing-location-data/
======
flashman
Blogpost from six months ago, subsequently patched. OP also only submits
articles from this domain.

~~~
pascalmemories
The blog has the date (at the end) and also prominently at the top :

"UPDATE: Google has corrected this behavior as of Android OS 5.0 (“Lollipop”)"

However, it is very odd that the account was created 24 days ago and has
submitted 20 pages from the same site since then. It does look like some sort
of paid advertising or site traffic generation account.

Perhaps one for HN mods to look at a bit more closely.

------
blackoil
Location info is too valuable even for Google, just got tempted to dark
patterns.

